# float Coat



## fishfindernc (Dec 23, 2014)

Anyone have a suggestion on a good float coat for surf fishing? Make and model?


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

You talking about a wadding jacket?


----------



## fishfindernc (Dec 23, 2014)

Yes


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Aquaskinz makes a quality product. The bayman is nice, I have had one for a few yrs. Guy Cotten is also another great brand. Their Chinook top is awesome.


----------



## fishfindernc (Dec 23, 2014)

What about for really cold days? Something to pair with neopreane waders.


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

You can always layer. I also have an aquaskinz "raptor" it is very warm, a little bulky but very warm and dry.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

fishfindernc said:


> Anyone have a suggestion on a good float coat for surf fishing? Make and model?


My strong advice would be to never put yourself in a position to have to even think about needing a life jacket in cold weather while surf fishing.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

surffshr said:


> My strong advice would be to never put yourself in a position to have to even think about needing a life jacket in cold weather while surf fishing.


I agree with this 100% ... No fish is worth dying for or taking an extreme risk to catch !


----------



## originalhooker (Nov 26, 2009)

one of the best purchases i ever made was a West Marine high end sailing/rainsuit jacket. Bought it in '02. Still using it regular. has mltiple reflectors, double cuffs, two tone w chartreuse hat section. true water proof pockets, inner draw string, many other "neat"things…i use it regualrly w/ a belt over waders & belt over jacket. one would say i'm extreme in wading, it will keep you floating literally as i have been in it put to the test, rolled thru, crashed on by breakers, dunked….many times i fish outer bars where the waves are crrashing, brace your foooting & turn sideways or jump…all goood.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

To Surffshr and ez2cdave. I agree no fish is worth dying for. BUT do you quit surf fishing when it gets cold? I still fish for specs in the surf and fish from boat in winter when it is Cold. I thought this a very good question! I use and have used for 25+ years a sterns float coat, fishing and duck hunting. Bulky - but will keep you afloat in waders -- has hapened to me. Yes, be safe. But there are fish to be caught in cold conditions. Best - glenn


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

gshivar said:


> To Surffshr and ez2cdave. I agree no fish is worth dying for. BUT do you quit surf fishing when it gets cold? Best - glenn


When I was younger, the answer was "no" ( I lived in South FL until 2006 ) ... At almost 54 ( In NC, going on 9 years ), the answer is now "yes". That's just me, though !


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

gshivar said:


> To Surffshr and ez2cdave. I agree no fish is worth dying for. BUT do you quit surf fishing when it gets cold? I still fish for specs in the surf and fish from boat in winter when it is Cold. I thought this a very good question! I use and have used for 25+ years a sterns float coat, fishing and duck hunting. Bulky - but will keep you afloat in waders -- has hapened to me. Yes, be safe. But there are fish to be caught in cold conditions. Best - glenn


Hell no, I like fishing when it's cool/cold more than in hot weather. I just don't walk where I can't see the bottom. And take extreme caution not to step into a hole or drop off. I also like fishing at after dark in cold water. not a time to screw around.


----------



## fishfindernc (Dec 23, 2014)

Thinking it might be a cheap insurance policy if something does go wrong. I'm not risky but things happen.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

fishfindernc said:


> Thinking it might be a cheap insurance policy if something does go wrong. I'm not risky but things happen.



something like this?

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...+vest&sprefix=inflatable+fishing+vest,aps,145


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Good points! In cold weather I wear my float coat not only for safety but for warmth. It is bulky but I have gotten used to that. NO wind gets through it. In warm weather I have an inflatable vest (CO2). I just need to wear it all the time in the boat. Be safe!! glenn


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Back in the mid 80's I did a lot of winter stealhead fishing. Wading rivers in michigan in winter can be harsh. Air temp in teens, water temp 32 to 33 degrees. Yes I did get wet several times. Miss step and your floating. Always dressed in layers, wadeing jacket and a wading belt. You kept moving, sometimes a mile or more walk thru snow back to truck.. Caught a lot of steelies but to old now. Joints don't like the cold


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

don brinson said:


> Back in the mid 80's I did a lot of winter stealhead fishing. Wading rivers in michigan in winter can be harsh. Air temp in teens, water temp 32 to 33 degrees. Yes I did get wet several times. Miss step and your floating. Always dressed in layers, wadeing jacket and a wading belt. You kept moving, sometimes a mile or more walk thru snow back to truck.. Caught a lot of steelies but to old now. Joints don't like the cold


Reminds me of long days in Erie,pa chasing steelies!! Still have scars on my check's from frostbite I got one very cold windy trip. The chit we do for fish,lol.
Tight lines moose


----------



## rsqchief5 (Jan 5, 2009)

I have a Sterns Float Coat that I wear on the boat but for warmer (but not shorts weather) surf fishing I wear a Kayak paddling jacket. It seals off at the neck, wrists and waist. It forms a perfect bubble that will keep you dry and afloat if you get tackled by a wave. I wear it over my waders and have taken numerous spills and never got water down in my waders. You can find them as cheap as $25


----------

